
Teaching Lean Innovation in the Pandemic - JaneKCall
https://steveblank.com/2020/08/11/teaching-lean-innovation-in-the-pandemic/
======
JaneKCall
When the pandemic forced us to shift to online teaching, that experimentation
turned into a necessity.

